
Facebook Should Pay Us for Using Our Data - jeffwass
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/04/11/opinions/facebook-should-pay-us-for-using-our-data-granholm-eldred/index.html
======
eof
They are, with a free service.

~~~
matte_black
Exactly. It will never cease to amaze me how people are quick to place a high
value on their own data which they create with no effort, but treat a free
service as if it’s basically worthless.

Maybe we need a paid version of Facebook just to make it very clear to these
people what the value of what they are getting in exchange for data.

Otherwise, if you want Facebook to make you money become a shareholder.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
> Maybe we need a paid version of Facebook

This will never work out. It doesn't work with free competitors to FB, who
would it work with a paid version? Even though, frankly, a paid version
without ads and with advanced settings would be a pleasure to use.

~~~
matte_black
It doesn’t have to. The only purpose of a paid Facebook is to place a value on
the free version of Facebook, and thus stamp out the argument that people are
getting their data taken without anything in return.

At last, anyone who complains about privacy could just be backhanded away with
a simple statement “Use the paid version”. Assuming the paid version does in
fact afford greater privacy and no ads and a tweakable feed algorithm and even
analytics for your posted content. Wouldn’t that be amazing? Might actually
start using Facebook again.

------
flashgordon
Without running the risk of side-stepping the overarching issue of privacy and
data harvesting, how can credit rating agencies be made to release our data
back to us which was not opt-in to begin with?

The more I think this, FB is a free service and was not foisted upon the users
and yet media coverage or outrage on the Equifax breach was very limited (in
general).

------
chimmy_chonga
We are not Facebook's customers. Their advertisers are. They owe us
practically nothing.

------
justboxing
"If you are not paying for it, you're not the customer; you're the product
being sold."

Source: 2010 MetaFilter Comment =>
[https://www.metafilter.com/95152/Userdriven-
discontent#32560...](https://www.metafilter.com/95152/Userdriven-
discontent#3256046)

